

How a Stand-Up Comedian Made The World's First Handheld Panoramic Video Camera - kessler
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/06/standup-comedian-and-startup-ceo-jeff-glasse-is-revolutionizing-the-panoramic-video-camera/

======
gokhan
The kickstarter page:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dot/dot-360o-video-
captu...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dot/dot-360o-video-capture-for-
the-iphone-4)

A great sample of what you can do with it on their site:

<http://www.kogeto.com/dotspots/3HRHSO232OYA>

Simple and beautiful product.

------
cienrak
There is some video of this camera in action on Youtube

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfnU7ts7mlk>

~~~
arethuza
A version of that camera that can be fitted to a helmet for
skiing/boarding/cycling would be _really_ nice.

~~~
cienrak
Build it and they will come.

------
biot
Be sure you don't miss page 2 as page 1 at first glance seems like the article
concludes with his stand-up routine video; the second page has videos of the
device in action and goes into its New York manufacturing.

------
cienrak
For anyone who's interested, here is Kogeto CEO and Dot camera co-creator Jeff
Glasse doing his stand-up comedy routine.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LuQSCUcMgk>

